# Canton Mckinley Rifle and Pistol Club



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

I have been trying to get in touch with someone about joining but not having any luck with the current number. Are they taking new members? currently closed? Any information or a heads up is appreciated in advance. 
Thanks
Longspur


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

I just PM you.


----------



## Longspur (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks for the reply I filled out an application this last Thursday morning


----------



## Frank 45377 (Feb 23, 2020)

I joined my Club mid year $75. So im thinking $150 a year..? Guess i will find out . But have saved twice that in range fees, enjoyed the stocked pond, and the Club functions. Maint/grounds work is volunteer, and last time i helped out we had more than enough people. I highly recommend joining your local club. If nothing else its fun to hang out with like minded people and make new friends.


----------



## Frank 45377 (Feb 23, 2020)

Oops..replied in the wrong Club thread.. there was another one asking about cost. But glad you got your app in.


----------

